# Disappointed



## maddisonsquare (Jun 21, 2016)

Good evening.
Today I went to see the Nurse for my Annual Diabetic Review. I was feeling optimistic and excited as have lost weight and joined a Gym in August last year and go twice a week, increased my daily activity levels, body shape is changing and feel very positive.
Was told my kidney function is spot on, cholesterol in the healthy range, was offered and received a pneumonia injection and then told my HbA1c has gone from 8 to 10.
That wasn't what I expected her to say.
I am proud of my weight loss and going to the gym regularly. On Thursday I am starting one to one yoga lessons. 
I asked advice about diet and her reply was 'whatever diet works for you'. I thought the diet I was doing worked for me but obviously it doesn't.
I now don't really know what to do. I have had my Metformin increased from 3 a day to 4 a day. I have to go back in one month to see if I can tolerate this and if I can then she will introduce another tablet.
I haven't but I feel like crying. I really have tried very hard. On the plus side - giving up is NOT an option.

Has anyone any advise on diet, I know I have asked before, I have about 7-8 stones to lose. I have done all the diets many times. Weight Watchers, Slimming World, Rosemary Conley, Calorie Counting, Cutting Down. 

Sorry for going on. xxx


----------



## bilbie (Jun 21, 2016)

This is a life time change in the amount of Sugars and Starches you eat, which will lower your a1c and lose weight.

This gives a simple overview to how it works for me. The more carbs I eat the more carbs I want. They don’t give up easy and it’s biochemical
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEayi6IBjZw&list=PLCD72F4109EDC4BD8&index=6 

an introduction to low carb, no need to pay to see more, there is enough on the net.
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb

what to expect the first week, besides being starving hungry for the first 36 hours, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't beat your self up as you have increased your activity and have lost weight?
Do you test your own blood sugar levels?
What sort of foods do you eat?
Over the last couple of years I have reduced both my overall carbohydrate intake and reduced my portions this has helped me. I have not reduced my carbohydrate as low as many do!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 21, 2016)

bilbie said:


> This is a life time change in the amount of Sugars and Starches you eat


I also view my diet as a lifetime change, I don't want to go back to the carb laden diet I had before.....

You should take pride in what you have achieved the progress sounds fantastic.

Regarding LCHF, it may well be an option... I'm not a diet expert but unfortunately many of the so-called diet foods have extra carbs to make up for the lack of fat, carbs are our problem, not fat! LCHF is not well defined, there are many ways of eating that fall into the Low Carb realm, from Mediterranean to Ketogenic; the thing to note is that (particularly for D's) it's a lifetime change (besides, you probably will not want to go back). The emphasis in (I think) all of the Low Carb diets is made from scratch & quality ingredients (my pantry is a shrine to "Extra Virgin" & "Organic")
Whatever direction you go I'm sure that there will be people who are more than willing to pitch in & help.


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help. I think I need to go back to basics. I dont test my own blood sugar levels. I was advised by my nurse last year that it wasnt necessary. But am beginning to think it could be useful. I eat a lot of fruit which I think I need to cut back on. Strawberries and raspberries = too many. So apples and pears and anything with a skin from now on. I dont eat a lot of sweet things as I prefer savoury. I do like carbs though so need to reduce them and add more protein.
I am in this for the long haul and am proud of what I have acheived. On Sunday I am doing the Race for Life 5 km. I will be walking it but its something I wouldnt have even considered a year ago.
I am proud of myself and I feel lots better physically and mentally, just wish my blood sugar levels would reflect this.

But like they say - nothing worth doing is easy....


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 21, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> But like they say - nothing worth doing is easy....


It becomes easier....
Before I went Ketogenic I had already cut out all bread, pasta, rice & potatoes..... I tell you, Thanksgiving was interesting!!!! Making turkey stuffing from cauliflower "rice" just did not work.

As for Fruit, many people find that berries work well... The more tropical the fruit the more sugar it tends to have



maddisonsquare said:


> I dont test my own blood sugar levels


Testing is vital to get good control of BG, don't let anyone tell you otherwise!!!!


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Maddisonsquare,

As mentioned before, low carb is the way to go, and I've found I've been able to lose weight and keep the HBA1C in a good range in this way.

With regards to the berries, I think the raspberries are pretty good for carbs, and I usually take them with blueberries, which are also low. I've also found that satsumas, probably cause they're fairly small, don't touch me too much. Testing is vital.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 22, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I think I need to go back to basics. I dont test my own blood sugar levels. I was advised by my nurse last year that it wasnt necessary. But am beginning to think it could be useful. I eat a lot of fruit which I think I need to cut back on. Strawberries and raspberries = too many. So apples and pears and anything with a skin from now on. I dont eat a lot of sweet things as I prefer savoury. I do like carbs though so need to reduce them and add more protein.
> I am in this for the long haul and am proud of what I have acheived. On Sunday I am doing the Race for Life 5 km. I will be walking it but its something I wouldnt have even considered a year ago.
> I am proud of myself and I feel lots better physically and mentally, just wish my blood sugar levels would reflect this.
> 
> But like they say - nothing worth doing is easy....


I wouldn't take too much protein, it is normally increased from 15% to 20% of recommended calories, The rest of the calories needed, are from increasing fats 
Protein converts to glucose at about 50%, so in excess it will stop weight loss and will actually put weight on.

“Dr Eric C. Westman, MD and president elect of the American Society of Bariatric Physicians, has 15 years of experience helping patients lose weight and improve their health using low carb. He has also helped do several high-quality scientific studies on low carb.”
" Don't do low carb and low fat " @4.00 minutes in to video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NImxgj2I4_M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 22, 2016)

I have ordered myself a testing kit. I am going to use MyFitnessPal to track my calories and carb/fat/protein split. And am looking forward to seeing good results. 
I started taking the extra Metformin last night and fingers crossed it doesnt affect my tummy xxx


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Masddisonsquare, my dr has refered me to a 12 weight management program in the hope of getting my weight loss back on track. Id lost 7 stone prior to diagnosis through weight watchers, but since being on gliclizide I have struggled with my weight loss and its been getting to me quite a lot recently. I start the course on the 7th July and I'm hoping its going to help get me back on track.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 22, 2016)

I recently I did a diabetes course/info thing (with a Diabetic Specialist Nurst) and a carbohydrate awareness day (with a Diabetic Dietician). Acording to them we've to control carbs (potatoes, rice etc.), as well as sugary foods. And we've to control fruit too.  As to whether to go low carb I'll leave to others.  I'm still sorting my diet.


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 22, 2016)

Stitch147 - wow thats an amazing weight loss. Well done. My Nurse is very thorough but my whole doctors practice do not advocate any one weight loss program and so they do not give advice on diets. I have tried asked several medical practioners and none would suggest a weight loss plan. Its great on here that I have got some good advice and feel positive. Its learning to eat the opposite way to what I aways have. I would love to hear how your weight management program progresses.


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 22, 2016)

Ralph-YK - thank you for your message. I attended a DESMONDS course a couple of years ago but havent attended any further classes. Good luck with your diet. One doctor told me its simple - eat less and exercise more. In theory yes it is that simple. In reality, its a little more complicated. But I am not giving up, I am finding people on this site really friendly and helpful. So much so that when someone today commented on me eating something - I said that I had researched it and I got told by that person that eating soft fruit is worse than eating chocolate a.d he questioned where I had got my information - my reply - from Diabetes UK Forum whilst chatting to fellow diabetics...... That did the trick, nothing further said. I welcome advice but I dont like being preached at.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

You have to find what works for you and can stick with . I initally lost quite alot of weight but I could not stick with it long term! I have found it is not always what you eat, it can be the quantity.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> Good evening.
> Today I went to see the Nurse for my Annual Diabetic Review. I was feeling optimistic and excited as have lost weight and joined a Gym in August last year and go twice a week, increased my daily activity levels, body shape is changing and feel very positive.
> Was told my kidney function is spot on, cholesterol in the healthy range, was offered and received a pneumonia injection and then told my HbA1c has gone from 8 to 10.
> That wasn't what I expected her to say.
> ...


Well done for doing your weight loss. Can you imagine your pancreas surrounded with a layer of fat ? That restricts its function. Once again well done & keep at it !


----------



## Ljc (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Masddisonsquare. Well done on the weight loss front.

For me I've found its mainly the starchy carbs,  rice is real bad for me that way, sadly so is most fruit including berries  that spike me, But I wouldn't have known this without a meter.
TBPH not being able to check your BGs  how can you be expected to know what upsets your BG levels  it also gives you a guide to how well or not you are doing, I know they say that the HB1ac, is more accurate, which may well be.  Imo however  3-6 or 12 months is too long to wait to check how we're doing .  If they won't supply you one I do suggest if you can afford to buy one and fund the test strips do get one, apparently the SD Codefree is the most economical to run.

I believe not supplying meters to people who are not on meds that could cause hypos is purely a cost cutting measure but sadly it is a false economy and causes us a lot more unecessary worry to say the least
Apologies for the rant.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> Stitch147 - wow thats an amazing weight loss. Well done. My Nurse is very thorough but my whole doctors practice do not advocate any one weight loss program and so they do not give advice on diets. I have tried asked several medical practioners and none would suggest a weight loss plan. Its great on here that I have got some good advice and feel positive. Its learning to eat the opposite way to what I aways have. I would love to hear how your weight management program progresses.



I will be putting updates on here when it starts on the 7th july.


----------



## John Froy (Jun 23, 2016)

maddisonsquare said:


> Good evening.
> Today I went to see the Nurse for my Annual Diabetic Review. I was feeling optimistic and excited as have lost weight and joined a Gym in August last year and go twice a week, increased my daily activity levels, body shape is changing and feel very positive.
> Was told my kidney function is spot on, cholesterol in the healthy range, was offered and received a pneumonia injection and then told my HbA1c has gone from 8 to 10.
> That wasn't what I expected her to say.
> ...


Hi maddisonsquare, you need to try the 8 week blood sugar diet(see my posts). You need to loose weight fast to get control of your sugars and I know this is not easy but you need to look on it as a challenge. Nobody loves food more than me but you need to eat to live not live to eat and remember a journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step. good luck


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi. Today I became the proud owner of a SD Codefree Meter and lancets and test strips. Thank you all for your help and its so great to talk to people who are living with diabetes, rather than have information shoved down my throat by people with no experience but think they know it all.
Sorry


----------



## Beth1996 (Jun 29, 2016)

Have you tried a personal trainer? I did and I've lost nearly 2 stone in 2 months. He did a diet plan for me too specialised to my diabetes, he gives me the support to keep going. With him I've managed to bring my sugar from 11.5 to 7 in 3 months.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2016)

Beth1996 said:


> Have you tried a personal trainer? I did and I've lost nearly 2 stone in 2 months. He did a diet plan for me too specialised to my diabetes, he gives me the support to keep going. With him I've managed to bring my sugar from 11.5 to 7 in 3 months.


Well done @Beth1996 !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 30, 2016)

Beth1996 said:


> Have you tried a personal trainer? I did and I've lost nearly 2 stone in 2 months. He did a diet plan for me too specialised to my diabetes, he gives me the support to keep going. With him I've managed to bring my sugar from 11.5 to 7 in 3 months.


Well done you ! (Beth)


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Beth1996 I am very lucky as my son is a Personal Trainer. Consistency is my problem. Well done on your weight loss, that is brilliant.


----------

